# passion fruit cookies



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

can u help


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've never heard of that before. Could you make a simple butter or sugar cookie with a dollop of passion fruit preserves in the center? Or is there a specific recipe your familar with and can't find?


----------



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

hi,
i have the cookies in front of me - i've just bought them. They are suger(butter)cookies with some passion fruit real seeds in, they have a real taste of passion fruit- defenatly not from a drop of jam.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Maybe the passionfruit flavor comes from dried passion fruit, or compound (which is a concentrate).


----------

